# New custom van coffee and food business setup questions



## MeatandMocha (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello

Long time stalker, first post.

So I am quite far into planning, I shall be converting a van to serve good coffee/tea/hot drinks and simple hot food. I shall be doing this now and then at food festivals or occasional plots in the south east of UK. So hard water.

I have lingering questions .


I was looking at water storage, how much would on average a coffee van use a day at say a food festival. I know this is guessing game but very rough idea would be nice.

Reverse Osmosis filtration apparently wastes 70% water when filtering. If I'm filtering water on the van does that mean I need to take 70% more water storage than needed plus a large waste tank.


That's it for now but any other information helpful to setting up a new van from scratch let me know.

Thanks in advance

Alastair


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Alastair,

If you PM me your email address, I will send you a quote for setting everything up on the coffee side of things for you - can convert the vehicle too if you need that doing as well

Andy


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

reverse osmosis? have you tasted it? i would not make coffee with it! a simple decent professional filter system or an advance done that adds minerals back in would be my first port of call


----------



## MeatandMocha (Nov 3, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> reverse osmosis? have you tasted it? i would not make coffee with it! a simple decent professional filter system or an advance done that adds minerals back in would be my first port of call


Thats one method I've seen, what filtration method would you use? Not including the mineralisation method. I'm looking for a semi cheap method without huge costs. It will be good coffee but not "Artisan" coffee.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

reverse osmosis strips everything out from the water and you really need to add minerals and the like back in. There are one or two water experts on here who I am sure will chip in @MWJB @Xpenno


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

The wastage with RO comes whilst you are processing it, you really need RO hooked to he mains during that time which might not be great for a cart. Most ro systems have a pressurised collection tank that you could unhook and take with you if you did want to do that. Low cost RO systems are also slow, mine generates 5L of RO is 1-2 hours.

For a cart you would probably generate your RO at home and then mix back with your tap water to achieve the desired makeup. You could then take 10l or 20l (or whatever) tanks with you in the cart.

Cheers

Spence


----------



## MeatandMocha (Nov 3, 2017)

Xpenno said:


> The wastage with RO comes whilst you are processing it, you really need RO hooked to he mains during that time which might not be great for a cart. Most ro systems have a pressurised collection tank that you could unhook and take with you if you did want to do that. Low cost RO systems are also slow, mine generates 5L of RO is 1-2 hours.
> 
> For a cart you would probably generate your RO at home and then mix back with your tap water to achieve the desired makeup. You could then take 10l or 20l (or whatever) tanks with you in the cart.
> 
> ...


Thanks, my concern was if I'm at weekend long events and need to top up locally. Say a food festival for example if your selling coffee etc I'm not even sure how much I would need to store per day. Is there another way to filter?

This will be in a T4 vw van. I'm keeping an eye out for large ones or convert a small van. Luckily my friend has set up a van restoration business so he will be taking care of the outside but i need to sort out the inside!

On a plus side looks like I have funding for my business so finally got the green light!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

good coffee but not "Artisan" coffee.oohhh What is good coffee.

If you have a trade account with some roasters you would have better coffee, but I know very little about coffee


----------



## HPLBravo (Nov 21, 2017)

Alastair, would I be correct in assuming you would be serving from inside the T4 or would you be operating out of th back like the more popular option seems to be? I'm currently working on my own set up and I'll be operating from the inside of whatever set up is settled upon. I wish you luck with the venture and hopefully you'll share some images of the completed set up (if you haven't already I'm still working my way through threads).

@coffeebean have you outfitted any vehicles which are worked from the inside? I've looked through you site and the images show a set up similar to the tuktuk in other vehicles and unfortunately that set up would not work in my location.

EDIT:

I'd forgotten to add this but. I am planning on filtering/softening the water before I fill the tank as the local water is very hard. Would a filter between the water storage and the machine be advantageous or would it be redundant at that point?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I have installed machines in vehicles where you stand inside but we have only done the metalwork and conversion on ones where you stand at the back. Wouldn't be a problem to do internal conversion though - my business partner Paul is a genius when it comes to stainless steel so we would be able to work it out!! As far as a water treatment unit goes, it is essential and I always supply and fit one with my customers.

Andy


----------



## MeatandMocha (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi hplbravo, I'm still planning but most likely be out the back. I shall be Doig hot food as well so it's all quite complicated! When I say good coffee I mean slightly better than the chains but not to the point where I'm syphon brewing each cup . How good I make it will be like the design and naturally grow as I build !


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

Where in the south east are you, i am in the south east so will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## MeatandMocha (Nov 3, 2017)

Sorry my computer has broken down! Finally back online. I'm based Medway but more likely to trade Canterbury way. Finally got all my branding done and van designs (graphics). Started to strip the van now ready to design fit out inside.


----------



## MeatandMocha (Nov 3, 2017)

Medway area, should see it soon


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

How is it coming along? You still interested in some equipment?


----------



## MeatandMocha (Nov 3, 2017)

Van all stripped out and all designs for graphics complete. just working out design and calculating if I can build it without need for gas and generator, (running off leisure batteries). I've got a local company looking to supply but quite expensive double what you quoted. I'm looking to get the framework installed and some of the backroom equipment done like water tanks then will look around again. Your quote still is the cheapest!


----------

